# sick angelfish?



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel like I've already posted rather a lot of threads on this site, but I've found it so helpful and I'm quite worried so here I go, posting another one 
I have a 20 liter tank which I'm currently in the process of moving to a 60 liter tank. well I haven't really started doing this yet, just purchased extra equipment for the new tank.
I've had this tank for years and it's very well established. At the moment the pH is around neutral, perhaps tending towards acid a bit. the water is very brown because of the driftwood in the tank. the filter is a little home-made sponge filter which is really gentle on the fish and effective.
the current inhabitants of the tank are a golden gourami, an angelfish and 3 little panda corys which I just got today and intend to put in the new tank, along with the other fish, when I set it up.

for a while I've noticed my angelfish's right eye has looked a bit odd. normally he's a very healthy fish and has never been sick in his life before except for a very mild bout of fin rot once that cleared up when I did a water change. well recently I've noticed a little patch of white stuff on his eye that looks a bit like fungus, his eye looks a little inflamed and also in the past few days debris from the tank floor has been sticking to him, which makes me think he's producing excess mucous as a result of irritation or something. he's acting fine, as greedy as ever and swimming around happily, but I'm a little worried considering that I'm moving him to a new tank soon. I want to know if there's something wrong with him and if so treat him before I move him to the new tank :-(


----------



## Mickysharif (Jul 7, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> I feel like I've already posted rather a lot of threads on this site, but I've found it so helpful and I'm quite worried so here I go, posting another one
> I have a 20 liter tank which I'm currently in the process of moving to a 60 liter tank. well I haven't really started doing this yet, just purchased extra equipment for the new tank.
> I've had this tank for years and it's very well established. At the moment the pH is around neutral, perhaps tending towards acid a bit. the water is very brown because of the driftwood in the tank. the filter is a little home-made sponge filter which is really gentle on the fish and effective.
> the current inhabitants of the tank are a golden gourami, an angelfish and 3 little panda corys which I just got today and intend to put in the new tank, along with the other fish, when I set it up.
> ...


hope it get better. my goldfish is also sick


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

whats wrong with your goldfish? I hope he gets better


----------



## scalar (Apr 19, 2010)

get meniflex do a water change before use.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

do you mean melafix?


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

update - angelfish starting to look sicker, he is definitely producing too much mucous now so he must have some sort of irritation, and he looks a bit unhappy, was wriggling in a weird way a moment ago as if trying to dislodge something...his right eye has had an odd bulge on one side for some time, and there is definitely a milky white blotch at the bottom of his eye, although it looks like its inside the eye, not on the outside.
I need help! first and foremost I need to know if he has something that could infect the other fish, because if that's the case I should do something about it as soon as possible. I have cory catfish and I know they are sensitive to medication. I've set up the 60 liter tank now, but it hasn't heated up yet. when it does I could move the healthy fish to it and keep the angelfish in his current tank and treat him in there.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd treat all the fish.wont want them bringing the parasite (if it is one cause you say the growth is on the inside) to the new tank.maybe it is a fungus caused by bacteria and changing tank will only makes things worst cause your gonna stress the rest of the fish plus your tank isn't heated yet. this is a pic of different things your fish might be having.look at them and tell us which ones on your fishes eyes.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for that, I guess it looks a bit like the lymphocytis or the fungus? but there is a bit of bulging which could be pop-eye. I really don't know. my angelfish is pretty big and is forever getting tangled up with plants and stuff in the tank, also he is quite agressive, so he could easily have injured his eye and it got infected. what medication would you reccomend? I want something fairly gentle so it doesn't hurt the corys.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

maracyn and maracyn plus are great antibiotics to treat fungus and it's safe for cory's if given in the proper amount.if your fish have lymphocytis then it will go away on it's on.you say he's been scrapping himself against hard objects it could be either .Velvet, Ich, flukes,  anchor worm, Chilodonella, Costia which you will then need Ich Medication to treat it.read up on these and see which ones fits the symptoms your fish are showing and give it the treatment it needs.as for popeye good water conditions can help it to recover.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the best would be to post a pic of what ever this is growing on your fish


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

he wasn't really scratching himself against anything - just kind of shivered, like a ripple down his body. the thing that worries me is all the slime. I think that might have been what he was trying to get rid of.
I will get some maracyn - what is the difference between maracyn and maracyn plus? do you use them together or seperately?
I will try to get some pictures, but it could be hard...
edit: I also have some ich medication, its called 'ickaway' by wardley, very effective for ich, would it help to use that?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

you have to see what your fish is suffering from first before you start medication. yes maracyn and maracyn plus contains different chemicals so it is safe to use them together as your not doing a double dosage of any one chemical.
*Maracyn:* Antibiotic (Erythromycin) tablets recommended for the treatment of body fungus, fin and tail rot, popeye and gell disease.
*Maracyn Plus* (Sulfadimidine and trimethoprin).Antibacteria Bio-Sheperes contains two powerful broad spectrum antibiotics that are effective against a wide range of bacterial diseases. The microscopic biospheres attach directly to the fish delivering the medication where it is needed. It also prevents re-infection during treatment. Maracyn Plus treats Mouth Fungus, Popeye, Dropsy, and Ulcers in freshwater or saltwater aquariums


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks!
I still don't know what is wrong with him, I think the most obvious sign is the excess mucous. I read about the diseases you linked to and it sounds like it could be something like Chilodonella. one time, a long while back, my angelfish had the excess mucous problem. I can't remember why, but it got better by itself. could the slime and the white spot in his eye be caused by different diseases? his colours have always been amazing and they still are now, although earlier today I had to remove a piece of driftwood from the tank when I was setting up the 60 liter and he faded a little bit then from stress, but is as boldly coloured as ever now.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*Medicated Flakes for Angelfish or other fish*

I recently lost my angelfish. My friend had some medicated flake food that she gave me. She thought my Angel had Hole in Head. The flakes worked so I put him in my main tank and noticed after a week he did not look good. I had to put him down as his face was all deformed and he was getting sicker.

My friend got the medicated flakes from http://www.Angelsplus.com/index.htm
I asked for help on the site and got a answer right away from Steve. I wanted to know what kind of medicated flake food I should feed new fish in my QT tank before adding to my main tank. I only had 1 angelfish and wanted to get another one in a few months. It was in a community tank with other fish to control livebearer fry population. Steve told me to get Immunity Booster flakes and feed for 2 weeks and then the Dewormer flakes after that before adding to my main tank. I ordered both and some The Works flakes for regular feeding. I have the medicated Metronidazole flakes my friend gave me also.

These are good flakes to keep in your fish medicine box as you want something that you do not have to go to the store and get when problems strike. I'm so glad my friend told me about this site as I would rather feed medicated flake food them put liquid meds in my tank that has all live plants. I hope this site can help other.I put all new fish in a QT tank now before adding them to my main tank. My friend has had problems with her angelfish that she got from someone and they had worms. It killed some of the Angelfish that were to far along and she had to treat her whole tank with some strong medicine and lost alot of fish.

Dorabaker, Maybe you can ask Steve on the website about your fish as it is a Angel web-site and he might now more about angelish since he sells them also. I hope you Angelfish gets better. If it is to far along sometimes it's best to put them down.


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

thankyou so much, I will have a look at the site  I am treating him with melafix and if he isn't getting better after 7 days I think I will have to put him out of his misery  he is acting very odd, kind of having spasms...even so he doesn't seem to be in distress so I don't know!


----------

